

ChessBase is 25 - Isofarro
http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=7229

======
Isofarro
I've shortened the title, to remove the commercial spammy message which takes
away from such an interesting article. Two very interesting points that make
this suitable for this group:

1.) The first connection between a computer programmer and a chess world
champion, which pushed ChessBase towards commercialisation. Today ChessBase is
the essential tool for chess preparation 2.) Fredric Friedl, the owner of
ChessBase, sent Kasparov a computer disk for his BBC Acorn. That disc included
the game Elite (by David Braben and Ian Bell).

